# Problem with starter kit.



## Smokey_Robinson

Guys......just one question.

My rig is a digicig one, with a 650mha battery. Getting the idea it's not charging one as it should. Can I just replace it with a stronger 900mha battery? Then I read there are different types, refering to coils, how do I know which one I can buy? It also seems the taste is not as strong as before and the TH is not as strong.....could it be the coil? Can one clean the coil? I have this rig about three weeks now.


Any suggestions will be welcome, don't want to relapse to stinkies!!!!


----------



## PeterHarris

hi @Smokey_Robinson 

im not familiar with your rig/setup, but using stronger battery wont help, the battery will just last longer.
seeing as you said your setup is 3 weeks old, i would put my money on the fact that your coils is dirty, or done for, and you would need to replace your coil.

coils usually last 2 - 3 weeks, sometimes 4 if you dont vape alot.

best would be to go back to where you bought it and ask if they stock the coils, maybe someone here knows what coils your setup uses aswell.

hope you come right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

I don't know the digcig brand at all, but I am 100% sure you can replace with any higher capacity battery. Coils are normally brand/model depended, although certain coils are brand/model interchangeable. If the TH and flavor go down, then its definitely coils that needs to be replaced.

Just hang 10 for a while, members with knowledge regarding your setup will chime in asap.


----------



## PeterHarris

i googles some pics, but i cannot tell if the coil can be removed from the tank or not.

can you maybe post a picture of the tank section, or see if the coil can screw out?

if the coil cannot be removed i would suggest getting a different tank where the coils can be replaced


----------



## TylerD

@DiGiCiG , can you maybe help this client out?


----------



## Marzuq

ive not seen one of those setups either and from the pics on google cannot tell if you can change the coils.


----------



## Marzuq

@Smokey_Robinson 
please check out this link. 

http://digicig.co.za/e-cigarett-tips-and-advise/

tips and tricks on the device you are using


----------



## Marzuq

from what i can see its a disposable e-cig with a max of 400 puffs.
if you have the DIGI EXP IS LAST 350 puffs at which point you will need to change the cartomizer

with this in mind i would recommend you look at a different device such as a vv spinner and nautilus mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Guys this is what I could remove this far.....not sure but is this the coil and the atomizer? Not glued up with e-cig anatomy 
Thanks everyone for your assistance @PeterHarris @johan @TylerD @Marzuq

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Guys this is what I could remove this far.....not sure but is this the coil and the atomizer? Not glued up with e-cig anatomy
> Thanks everyone for your assistance @PeterHarris @johan @TylerD @Marzuq


ok that looks like a mini protank 2 or 3 clone, you can grip on that chimney part (tube with the lines on it_ and just screw it off.)

then send a pic of just the coil so we can advise if you must get mini protank 2 or 3 coils


----------



## Marzuq

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Guys this is what I could remove this far.....not sure but is this the coil and the atomizer? Not glued up with e-cig anatomy
> Thanks everyone for your assistance @PeterHarris @johan @TylerD @Marzuq



apologies mate. i just did some more reading. and the digi one and digi pro has interchangeable coils. you can get them at the shop you bought your device from. they have 3 options in coils. one, pro and cr2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Sorry guys work pc keeps blocking posting picture. Here it is. I took it and cleaned it and now the wick or thread or whatever you call the material has pulled out.....erm suppose I can't place it back? The section inside in the middle was brownish black colour.


----------



## PeterHarris

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Sorry guys work pc keeps blocking posting picture. Here it is. I took it and cleaned it and now the wick or thread or whatever you call the material has pulled out.....erm suppose I can't place it back? The section inside in the middle was brownish black colour.


ok that looks like a standard pro tank 3 coil, the kangertech v2 coils might also work.

most of the retailers on this forum should stock what you need


----------



## Marzuq

i believe you will need to go buy a new coil now.
you can clean your coils and dry burn them and get a little more use out of them but im a believer in just replacing the coil altogether

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Did some checking during lunch at home. The Digicig box says it is made by Hangsen. Googled their website and I think I found the precise model "C5R PRO".

http://www.hkhangsen.com/productviewnew-597.html


----------



## 360twin

Hi @Smokey_Robinson - that looks a lot like a KangerTech mini ProTank 2, but the coil appears slightly different. As Marzuq says, go to the shop/site you bought it from and get some new ones. They typically aren't expensive, a box of 5 should be no more than R200 but prices do vary a lot.

I flush my coils by pouring hot water from the kettle into the inverted base so that it runs through the coil (obviously removed from the tank, held with tweezers) to clean them. I do this at re-fill time, usually once a day for each of my tanks, and this tends to make them last.

If you're patient you can try re-threading some cotton-wool through the coil as a replacement wick - this tends to work better than the original Silica, but isn't burn-proof. I use Johnson's '100% Pure Cotton' sterile cotton-wool and it works well - just don't try to put too much in as it swells when soaked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper

I get about three times the normal life from my coils when I dryburn them once a week, works great. 

I started building my own coils a few days ago, very satisfying hobby.......and stil learning.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

360twin said:


> Hi @Smokey_Robinson - that looks a lot like a KangerTech mini ProTank 2, but the coil appears slightly different. As Marzuq says, go to the shop/site you bought it from and get some new ones. They typically aren't expensive, a box of 5 should be no more than R200 but prices do vary a lot.
> 
> I flush my coils by pouring hot water from the kettle into the inverted base so that it runs through the coil (obviously removed from the tank, held with tweezers) to clean them. I do this at re-fill time, usually once a day for each of my tanks, and this tends to make them last.
> 
> If you're patient you can try re-threading some cotton-wool through the coil as a replacement wick - this tends to work better than the original Silica, but isn't burn-proof. I use Johnson's '100% Pure Cotton' sterile cotton-wool and it works well - just don't try to put too much in as it swells when soaked.



ive dont this once or twice with my kangetech coils when i started out too. it does work. solid advice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

360twin said:


> Hi @Smokey_Robinson - that looks a lot like a KangerTech mini ProTank 2, but the coil appears slightly different. As Marzuq says, go to the shop/site you bought it from and get some new ones. They typically aren't expensive, a box of 5 should be no more than R200 but prices do vary a lot.
> 
> I flush my coils by pouring hot water from the kettle into the inverted base so that it runs through the coil (obviously removed from the tank, held with tweezers) to clean them. I do this at re-fill time, usually once a day for each of my tanks, and this tends to make them last.
> 
> If you're patient you can try re-threading some cotton-wool through the coil as a replacement wick - this tends to work better than the original Silica, but isn't burn-proof. I use Johnson's '100% Pure Cotton' sterile cotton-wool and it works well - just don't try to put too much in as it swells when soaked.



Hi @360twin.

Many thanks on the cleaning advice will do that. I don't think my skills level is yet there for me to try replacing the thread or built one  I have emailed Digicig, and just waiting for Graham to confirm they have coils in stock. I ordered a few @ R35 one, for the future. After "breaking" the thread I really got nervous, having only one E-cig, and stuff taking a week via courier from the Cape. Went to local Pick 'n Pay and discovered they had 2 kits for sale from Evolve/Freshcig. Took a chance and charged it for 8hours last night, as it has a 1100mha battery and using it today.....will be my "vaping on the river while flyfishing e-cig". Comes in nice looking metal bin, but e-juice was 0ml strawberry  Luckily got enough stock from yesterday's courier drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin

@Smokey_Robinson You definitely need more than one device, even if you only vape one flavour, particularly for times like this.

If there's a risk of going back to analogues, the cost of an extra tank and/or battery is minimal - particularly as there are currently some decent tanks available at very reasonable prices (like a mini ProTank 3 at just over R100, for eg.). Not being able to pop into the local cafe for some new coils is a drawback to vaping, although I'm sure it's a bit easier in the big cities than it is in Viljoenskroon (and I don't even know where that is )

Nice to hear that you could get something from the local P'n'P - kudos to them for stocking these! Glad you got sorted.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

360twin said:


> @Smokey_Robinson You definitely need more than one device, even if you only vape one flavour, particularly for times like this.
> 
> If there's a risk of going back to analogues, the cost of an extra tank and/or battery is minimal - particularly as there are currently some decent tanks available at very reasonable prices (like a mini ProTank 3 at just over R100, for eg.). Not being able to pop into the local cafe for some new coils is a drawback to vaping, although I'm sure it's a bit easier in the big cities than it is in Viljoenskroon (and I don't even know where that is )
> 
> Nice to hear that you could get something from the local P'n'P - kudos to them for stocking these! Glad you got sorted.



Hi @360twin. Viljoenskroon lies smack dap in the middle of Klerksdorp/Potchefstroom/Kroonstad and Welkom. One plus point is it's proximity to the Vaal river, which helps with the fly fishing addiction (for smallmouth yellowfish) 
Already doing some thinking and sums in my head to get a Vision Spinner2 with a Nautilus mini tank, as the more mobile option and then maybe a innokin Mvp2 also with a nautilus tank for home. But that will have to wait till after November's Tigerfishing expedition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi @360twin. Viljoenskroon lies smack dap in the middle of Klerksdorp/Potchefstroom/Kroonstad and Welkom. One plus point is it's proximity to the Vaal river, which helps with the fly fishing addiction (for smallmouth yellowfish)
> Already doing some thinking and sums in my head to get a Vision Spinner2 with a Nautilus mini tank, as the more mobile option and then maybe a innokin Mvp2 also with a nautilus tank for home. But that will have to wait till after November's Tigerfishing expedition


 
There is a Vape King in Klerksdorp FYI






Annemarie & Molliere Daffue
Klerksdorp Agent
69 Williams Street, Wilkoppies 2571 - Tel: 083 648 8646 / 072 085 3989 / 018 468 3468
molliere105@gmail.com / amiedaffue@gmail.com


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Wesley said:


> There is a Vape King in Klerksdorp FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annemarie & Molliere Daffue
> Klerksdorp Agent
> 69 Williams Street, Wilkoppies 2571 - Tel: 083 648 8646 / 072 085 3989 / 018 468 3468
> molliere105@gmail.com / amiedaffue@gmail.com



@Wesley......call me a monkey's uncle!!!! Bloody google...if you put in e-cig and Klerksdorp it doesn't throw it out!!! Thanks a million. Pressume they will supply everything the website has and at the same prices more or less?


----------



## Wesley

@Smokey_Robinson 

Same price - suggest you phone first to check if they have your wanted items in stock. But they should have plenty of Vision Spinners and Nauties, they are popular products.

Definitely pop in there before you buy anything, it really helps to see and feel the goodies in your hands before making any decisions.

Although chances are seeing all the cool stuff may make you spend a bit more than you planned for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Wesley......call me a monkey's uncle!!!! Bloody google...if you put in e-cig and Klerksdorp it doesn't throw it out!!! Thanks a million. Pressume they will supply everything the website has and at the same prices more or less?


@annemarievdh is right here on this forum, you can just PM her as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Andre said:


> @annemarievdh is right here on this forum, you can just PM her as well.



Thanks @ Andre. But she is in Krugersdorp right (according to her info)? Or is she in Klerksdorp as I see there is a Annemarie in Klerksdorp also?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks @ Andre. But she is in Krugersdorp right (according to her info)? Or is she in Klerksdorp as I see there is a Annemarie in Klerksdorp also?


Oops, sorry....did not read properly. Yes, @annemarievdh is in Krugersdorp and not in Klerksdorp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Haha sorry guys, I am in Krugersdorp. But will pm you Klerksdorps onfo if you wish @Smokey_Robinson 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## 360twin

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi @360twin... a Vision Spinner2 with a Nautilus mini tank, ...



Good choice - you won't be sorry  My mate has this and is extremely satisfied.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

annemarievdh said:


> Haha sorry guys, I am in Krugersdorp. But will pm you Klerksdorps onfo if you wish @Smokey_Robinson
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



Hi @annemarievdh. Thanks, @Wesley already gave me their contact info, but will contact you if I hit a speed wobble...thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

360twin said:


> Good choice - you won't be sorry  My mate has this and is extremely satisfied.



@360twin.....stupid questions following now:

If I buy Vision2 spinner battery and the mini Nautilus tank......erm do these two units fit one another? Or must I also buy a atomizer seperate? Does the spinner come with it's own charger or what type of charger must I buy ( same type as the starter units that you screw in?)


----------



## Wesley

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @360twin.....stupid questions following now:
> 
> If I buy Vision2 spinner battery and the mini Nautilus tank......erm do these two units fit one another? Or must I also buy a atomizer seperate? Does the spinner come with it's own charger or what type of charger must I buy ( same type as the starter units that you screw in?)


 
I had the same questions.

They fit together nicely - the Nautilus tank comes with an atomiser which will thread into the Spinner.

You should buy the Vision Spinner 2 charger - you can use a normal starter unit charger but many have had issues with these not charging the Spinner fully. It is an extra R100 for the charger if I recall correctly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Wesley said:


> I had the same questions.
> 
> They fit together nicely - the Nautilus tank comes with an atomiser which will thread into the Spinner.
> 
> You should buy the Vision Spinner 2 charger - you can use a normal starter unit charger but many have had issues with these not charging the Spinner fully. It is an extra R100 for the charger if I recall correctly.



And also some spare coils for the Nautilus tank, from lessons learned

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Wait....thread? How do I thread the Nautilus tank atomiser with the Spinner?


----------



## Silver

Smokey_Robinson said:


> And also some spare coils for the Nautilus tank, from lessons learned



Make sure you get the new BVC coils @Smokey_Robinson 
1.8 ohm is fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin

No questions are stupid, only some answers  Just about all tanks fit all batteries - there are generally 2 connection types, referred to typically as 'eGo' and '510', and most batteries have both (if not, you can use a cheap adaptor). This isn't obvious at first, but as a general rule any tank you buy will fit any battery you have.

I generally like to match tank and battery capacity (being a anally-retentive Virgo), so that the battery only needs recharging once the tank is empty. A Vision Spinner 2 (1650 mAh) will drain roughly 2 mAN tanks (2ml) before needing a charge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

360twin said:


> No questions are stupid, only some answers  Just about all tanks fit all batteries - there are generally 2 connection types, referred to typically as 'eGo' and '510', and most batteries have both (if not, you can use a cheap adaptor). This isn't obvious at first, but as a general rule any tank you buy will fit any battery you have.
> 
> I generally like to match tank and battery capacity (being a anally-retentive Virgo), so that the battery only needs recharging once the tank is empty. A Vision Spinner 2 (1650 mAh) will drain roughly 2 mAN tanks (2ml) before needing a charge.



Errrrmmmmmmm do I just screw-in the two section, or "thread" them together (no idea what this threading means i.t.o. battery and tank)


----------



## Wesley

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Errrrmmmmmmm do I just screw-in the two section, or "thread" them together (no idea what this threading means i.t.o. battery and tank)


 
You just screw them together.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Wesley said:


> You just screw them together.



Sorry @Wesley......will ask a lot of beginner questions.

Anybody got a blond wig for me today, feel I need one  (Sorry to the blonds for me stereotipical joke)


----------



## Wesley

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Sorry @Wesley......will ask a lot of beginner questions.
> 
> Anybody got a blond wig for me today, feel I need one  (Sorry to the blonds for me stereotipical joke)


 
No worries! That's what we are here for. I'm still a beginner myself so I completely understand.


----------



## Andre

Yes, it just screws into the Spinner. Here is a picture of that combo. You will notice there is a beauty ring between the Spinner and the mAN, which makes the connection look a little better. You will get the beauty ring with the mAN (mini Aspire Nautilus).


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Andre said:


> Yes, it just screws into the Spinner. Here is a picture of that combo. You will notice there is a beauty ring between the Spinner and the mAN, which makes the connection look a little better. You will get the beauty ring with the mAN (mini Aspire Nautilus).



Thanks @Andre. Looks awesome in black. To bad they are out of stock  Just checked on another website that sells them individually and works out to R1250-1300 (opposed to R830-850 on Vapeclub).


----------



## Andre

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks @Andre. Looks awesome in black. To bad they are out of stock  Just checked on another website that sells them individually and works out to R1250-1300 (opposed to R830-850 on Vapeclub).


See, they will be back in stock next week: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-stock-levels-normalising.6288/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Andre said:


> See, they will be back in stock next week: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-stock-levels-normalising.6288/



Sjoe....erm.....like is 'n hart? Skuus Andre

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Sjoe....erm.....like is 'n hart? Skuus Andre


Lol, like in "hartlik" or "thanks from the bottom of my heart".


----------



## Wesley

Ha ha ha, awkward


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Ding wil nie my comment post nie


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Nee heng, as een man vir ander man hier in die geweste hartjie stuur beteken dit net een ding, of hy gaan lekker gemokker word

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Wesley said:


> Ha ha ha, awkward



Hehehe....need something to replace the heart what about a handshake

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Nee heng, as een man vir ander man hier in die geweste hartjie stuur beteken dit net een ding, of hy gaan lekker gemokker word


Wel, jy het hom gestuur en ons weet nou nog nie wat dit in jou geval beteken nie! And do not  now

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Andre said:


> Wel, jy het hom gestuur en ons weet nou nog nie wat dit in jou geval beteken nie! And do not  now



Eish....my vrou die sien gaan ek baie mooi moet verduidelik waarom ek hartjies stuur vir vreemde manne. Ek gaan nie net kniediep wees nie maak sommer tot by die ore. Hell have no fiery over a woman scorned 
Nee @Andre ek soet plattelandse seun..... belowe!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Hi everyone.

Just wanted to check with you guys. Bought this back-up starter kit at local Pick 'n Pay, and planning to use it on the water with my passion for flyfishing for yellowfish on the Vaal. Now the problem is I don't see any local supplier for coils or clearomizer for the "Freshcig" brand. It would be a real shame to chuck away the 1100mhA battery that came with it.
Is this a 510 connection on the battery? Know you get a EGo type also. So I need to get a smallish 1.4ml clearomizer with a 510 connection, or buy a EGO connector, so long as there are spare parts and coils available locally then I can still use the battery?


----------



## johan

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just wanted to check with you guys. Bought this back-up starter kit at local Pick 'n Pay, and planning to use it on the water with my passion for flyfishing for yellowfish on the Vaal. Now the problem is I don't see any local supplier for coils or clearomizer for the "Freshcig" brand. It would be a real shame to chuck away the 1100mhA battery that came with it.
> Is this a 510 connection on the battery? Know you get a EGo type also. So I need to get a smallish 1.4ml clearomizer with a 510 connection, or buy a EGO connector, so long as there are spare parts and coils available locally then I can still use the battery?



It looks like a standard 510 cum ego connector on that battery - regarding coils I don't know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

johan said:


> It looks like a standard 510 cum ego connector on that battery - regarding coils I don't know.



Hi Johan. Thanks. Nope will have to replace the whole top section (clearomizer) get a new tank with a atomizer I think, that can be bought in S.A. and has replaceable coils.
Think that is the safest, and most logical/ economical way to go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yeah, that is a standard connection. Most commercial clearomizers will work on it. Like the Mini Protank 3, which will fit very nicely. You can get that here. And spare coils here.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Andre said:


> Yeah, that is a standard connection. Most commercial clearomizers will work on it. Like the Mini Protank 3, which will fit very nicely. You can get that here. And spare coils here.



Thanks @Andre


----------

